# Aeration in a natural planted tank



## yalejohn (Jan 19, 2015)

Just a few questions, my lights should be here any day now and I will be setting up the tank!!!

1. What is an appropriate level of aeration in a NPT? 

2. Would a canister filter return be sufficient? 

3. Can there be too much aeration? 

4. What are the effects of aeration on a NPT?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

See below.



yalejohn said:


> Just a few questions, my lights should be here any day now and I will be setting up the tank!!!
> 
> 1. What is an appropriate level of aeration in a NPt?
> *Since a low to medium fish stocking rate is recommended for NPTs and Walstad tanks, aeration requirements are also low to medium.*
> ...


----------

